# In a SHTF scenario what are the advantages and distadvantages of joining a gang?



## BlackJackStabber

I searched around but I couldn't find any articles or anything else about joining or starting a gang yourself in a SHTF scenario. But why not? It seems like if you are part of a well armed gang it would be a simple matter to gain resources, just take it from someone else.


----------



## BrianDelaney

Pretty much the opposite of prepping...


----------



## acidMia

Oh boy. You didn't do much of your reading from this forum...


----------



## A Watchman

My gang is bigger than your gang.


----------



## inceptor

I guess it depends on your definition of a gang.

Maybe you should talk to an existing gang like the Crips or The Blood, lots of inner city gangs. But you could also choose from motorcycle gangs like the Hells Angels, The Banditos, The Breed. There are many of these to choose from also.

There are many choices there. Pick one and talk to them.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

I guess by gang I mean a group of like minded individuals that decide to take from, and harm, others for their own gain.


----------



## SOCOM42

A damn good way to end up with a Darwin award!

Try it here post SHTF, do you think all people are marshmallows?

You would be greeted with withering fire from a dozen combat vets.

Post SHTF the rules will not apply and you would be liquidated like dog shit the minute you crossed the "red" line, no warning, you just die.

It appears from your arrogant statement you are an A-HOLE and don't belong here.


----------



## preponadime

BlackJackStabber said:


> I guess by gang I mean a group of like minded individuals that decide to take from, and harm, others for their own gain.


You mean like the government


----------



## Denton

Sounds easy, doesn't it? No need to prep; no need to do all that learnin'; just creep up on someone, kill them while they are looking the other way, and then steal their stuff.

How long do you think being cowardly and lazy will carry the day? You'll run out of the easy targets. Then, what do you plan on doing?

Your murderous, thieving thinking will lead to to a group of former soldiers who took the time to learn gardening. Then, you and you friends will be planted.

You're better off developing ethics and morals while developing skills of self sustenance while prepping and building a group of preppers.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

preponadime said:


> You mean like the government


No, I am talking about smaller scale gangs. Like maybe around twenty people or more.


----------



## acidMia




----------



## Camel923

If your lack of a moral compass makes you think that taking what you want by pure force is ok, you have an evil twisted mind. If you do not think so, think again. What things might you have to do to join or maintain your place in a gang? Are you that detached that what ever goes down will result in a good nights sleep? Remember your running with a pack of animals that will cut you throat in an instant if they gain something.


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> My gang is bigger than your gang.


Yeah but this is your gang.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

Denton said:


> Sounds easy, doesn't it? No need to prep; no need to do all that learnin'; just creep up on someone, kill them while they are looking the other way, and then steal their stuff.
> 
> How long do you think being cowardly and lazy will carry the day? You'll run out of the easy targets. Then, what do you plan on doing?
> 
> Your murderous, thieving thinking will lead to to a group of former soldiers who took the time to learn gardening. Then, you and you friends will be planted.
> 
> You're better off developing ethics and morals while developing skills of self sustenance while prepping and building a group of preppers.


While the ex-soldiers skills will rust from inactivity gang skills with just be constantly polished by experience. Gangs would also be better armed and have more members.

Anyways for self-sustenance why not just extort farming and such communities after disarming them and forcing them to work? History have shown time and time again groups, or countries, that take slaves grow a lot more powerful and a lot faster then groups or countries that don't.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

Camel923 said:


> If your lack of a moral compass makes you think that taking what you want by pure force is ok, you have an evil twisted mind. If you do not think so, think again. What things might you have to do to join or maintain your place in a gang? Are you that detached that what ever goes down will result in a good nights sleep? Remember your running with a pack of animals that will cut you throat in an instant if they gain something.


True, gangs are a lot more cut throat. However, that just mean I would need to show my worth and dedication to the gang.


----------



## Robie

There will be lots of "gangs" formed.

They will have been wearing coats and ties two weeks earlier.

They will be living as neighbors in the same upper-middle class neighborhoods, previously consumed by the NFL and who has the best irrigation systems.

They will have a wife and children to take care of.

They will have previously thought prepping was for nut cases.

They will be the most unprepared.

Some will have guns they have never fired.

Some will have pickups and vans formerly used for taking the kids to soccer practice.

One day/night they will decide to pile in one of these vans...armed and desperate...with the one goal of getting food and water for their kids.

They will kill if they have to to fulfill this need.

You mean...those gangs?


----------



## SOCOM42

As I said come and try once you get a gang up that does not eat each other.

Rusted, yeah, right.


----------



## Denton

BlackJackStabber said:


> While the ex-soldiers skills will rust from inactivity gang skills with just be constantly polished by experience. Gangs would also be better armed and have more members.
> 
> Anyways for self-sustenance why not just extort farming and such communities after disarming them and forcing them to work? History have shown time and time again groups, or countries, that take slaves grow a lot more powerful and a lot faster then groups or countries that don't.


You keep on thinking that.


----------



## acidMia

BlackJackStabber said:


> True, gangs are a lot more cut throat. However, that just mean I would need to show my *worthlessness* and dedication to the gang.


Fixed it for you. :devil:


----------



## inceptor

BlackJackStabber said:


> I guess by gang I mean a group of like minded individuals that decide to take from, and harm, others for their own gain.


Kinda thought so. Reference my previous post then. You'll get an idea of what you are in for.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

acidMia said:


> Fixed it for you. :devil:


Why would I show how worthless I am? That would just get me killed.


----------



## SOCOM42

acidMia said:


> Fixed it for you. :devil:


He is there right now, next to the carrion pile.


----------



## acidMia

BlackJackStabber said:


> Why would I show how worthless I am? That would just get me killed.


Hate to break it to you, but that's all you are with your desperate housewives of the big city 'gang'....


----------



## inceptor

BlackJackStabber said:


> Why would I show how worthless I am? That would just get me killed.


I'm an old guy. You and your buddies are welcome to visit this old, worn out, rusted person. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## preponadime

BlackJackStabber said:


> While the ex-soldiers skills will rust from inactivity gang skills with just be constantly polished by experience. Gangs would also be better armed and have more members.
> 
> Anyways for self-sustenance why not just extort farming and such communities after disarming them and forcing them to work? History have shown time and time again groups, or countries, that take slaves grow a lot more powerful and a lot faster then groups or countries that don't.


You think so come to my neighborhood and see how this former Marines skills have rusted


----------



## BlackJackStabber

acidMia said:


> Hate to break it to you, but that's all you are with your desperate housewives of the big city 'gang'....


Huh? But I would only need to prove myself to my gang. If they are on the same level as me then they would have no reason to turn against me.


----------



## acidMia

BlackJackStabber said:


> Huh? But I would only need to prove myself to my gang. If they are on the same level as me then they would have no reason to turn against me.


Oh bless your little heart.

No reason to turn against you?

I'm praying for you now.


----------



## preponadime

BlackJackStabber said:


> Huh? But I would only need to prove myself to my gang. If they are on the same level as me then they would have no reason to turn against me.


The only thing you have proven is your some kind of turd eating maggot. You get on with your dream of being some kind of gangster and the rest of us will get back to things that are important like preparing for morons like you who think that old warfighters can't fight.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

With a marauder attitude like you have, your going to learn real quick that you will not be welcome to any prepper forums, blogs or other websites. POS, like you will are considered trolls and despised.

Yes in a SHTF event, you will get lucky for a while and be able to take from the weak. You will get complacent though and sooner or later you will meet some one higher and better trained and will plant you. I wouldn't even put you six feet under. I would just leave you on the surface for the buzzards and the rodents to feast upon you.


----------



## inceptor

BlackJackStabber said:


> Huh? But I would only need to prove myself to my gang. If they are on the same level as me then they would have no reason to turn against me.


You've never really been around or belong to a gang, have you?


----------



## inceptor

BlackJackStabber said:


> Huh? But I would only need to prove myself to my gang. If they are on the same level as me then they would have no reason to turn against me.


You probably should join a gang. You'll have a great learning experience.


----------



## Coastie dad

No, the little prick is taking a break from grand theft auto, sitting around in a circle with his other 15 year old buddies, giggling and masturbating to their trolling. Like other adolescents of barely post pubescent age, they think themselves invincible and intelligent, as well as witty.
So let him think what he wants, ignore the little twerp, and if the situation arises, let reality take over.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

inceptor said:


> You've never really been around or belong to a gang, have you?


I've been around a few. Brunch of pussies that only know how to jump people or run away. But it's effective!


----------



## SGG

You will die


----------



## BlackJackStabber

Coastie dad said:


> No, the little prick is taking a break from grand theft auto, sitting around in a circle with his other 15 year old buddies, giggling and masturbating to their trolling. Like other adolescents of barely post pubescent age, they think themselves invincible and intelligent, as well as witty.
> So let him think what he wants, ignore the little twerp, and if the situation arises, let reality take over.


You- you really think I have friends? That's so nice of you.


----------



## inceptor

BlackJackStabber said:


> I've been around a few. Brunch of pussies that only know how to jump people or run away. But it's effective!


Then you should join one. As smart as you are you'll be the leader within the week.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

Really though do any of you actually think anything big will happen? Sure disasters are bound to happen, but that's it and it will only temporarily affect a local area.


----------



## inceptor

BlackJackStabber said:


> Really though do any of you actually think shit like this will happen? Sure disasters are bound to happen, but that's it and it will only temporarily affect a local area.


No, not really. We are on this board because we are old, useless and have nothing better to do. It beats playing Bridge at the senior center.


----------



## acidMia

BlackJackStabber said:


> I've been around a few. Brunch of pussies that only know how to jump people or run away. But it's effective!


Don't mess with my gang lain:


----------



## inceptor

acidMia said:


> Don't mess with my gang lain:
> 
> View attachment 22881


Ok, I'm scared. :vs_shocked:


----------



## SGG

BlackJackStabber said:


> Why would I show how worthless I am? That would just get me killed.


You are right, you will die


----------



## SGG

inceptor said:


> I'm an old guy. You and your buddies are welcome to visit this old, worn out, rusted person. :vs_bananasplit:


Worn out joints and all, I wouldn't ever visit you unless invited haha


----------



## SGG

inceptor said:


> You've never really been around or belong to a gang, have you?


⤴⤴⤴ ⤴


----------



## BlackJackStabber

acidMia said:


> Don't mess with my gang lain:
> 
> View attachment 22881


That's actually pretty terrifying. If I saw that I would walk the other way.


----------



## SGG

Coastie dad said:


> No, the little prick is taking a break from grand theft auto, sitting around in a circle with his other 15 year old buddies, giggling and masturbating to their trolling. Like other adolescents of barely post pubescent age, they think themselves invincible and intelligent, as well as witty.
> So let him think what he wants, ignore the little twerp, and if the situation arises, let reality take over.


I don't think 15 year olds have the brainpower to come up with something like this


----------



## SGG

BlackJackStabber said:


> I've been around a few. Brunch of pussies that only know how to jump people or run away. But it's effective!


Hahaha..."effective"
You can't even spell bunch


----------



## SGG

inceptor said:


> Then you should join one. As smart as you are you'll be the leader within the week.


This is true. Don't let the other members convince you otherwise


----------



## SGG

BlackJackStabber said:


> That's actually pretty terrifying. If I saw that I would walk the other way.


You would walk away from cats? You better not try to run up on a place that doesn't have cats. They will have something scarier


----------



## MaterielGeneral

This guy is just trolling. Nobody respond anymore. Don't feed into his B.S.


----------



## BlackJackStabber

SGG said:


> This is true. Don't let the other members convince you otherwise


With all dis support four itz i gueesed i shold.


----------



## Coastie dad

No, 15 year olds love to talk gangs. And good with computers. But can't wipe their butts without buddies backing them up.
His sentence structure looks to be more adult, but his thought process lacks in maturity.


----------



## SGG

Did @Sasquatch or @Denton get bored after the podcast?

We are already listening to your podcast guys, no need for new drama to drum up listeners for #66


----------



## Sasquatch

BlackJackStabber said:


> While the ex-soldiers skills will rust from inactivity gang skills with just be constantly polished by experience. Gangs would also be better armed and have more members.
> 
> Anyways for self-sustenance why not just extort farming and such communities after disarming them and forcing them to work? History have shown time and time again groups, or countries, that take slaves grow a lot more powerful and a lot faster then groups or countries that don't.


Yeah but then 200 odd years later you have to deal with BLMers. Who wants that headache!


----------



## inceptor

Coastie dad said:


> No, 15 year olds love to talk gangs. And good with computers. But can't wipe their butts without buddies backing them up.
> His sentence structure looks to be more adult, but his thought process lacks in maturity.


Yeah, real creative name too. He scared me. If my pacemaker hadn't been replaced lately, I probably would have gone into cardiac arrest already. But, I would be ok since I'm in a nursing home. Lot's of medical help here.


----------



## preponadime

inceptor said:


> No, not really. We are on this board because we are old, useless and have nothing better to do. It beats playing Bridge at the senior center.


You forgot we're also rusty


----------



## BlackJackStabber

preponadime said:


> You forgot we're also rusty


Very rusty


----------



## BlackJackStabber

Sasquatch said:


> Yeah but then 200 odd years later you have to deal with BLMers. Who wants that headache!


Only when you are stupid enough to let liberals infest your country.


----------



## Sasquatch

BlackJackStabber said:


> Only when you are stupid enough to let liberals infest your country.


Ah, but this is your country too. Hence, making you stupid. Didn't think you'd come up against a smart bipedal humanoid did you!


----------



## BlackJackStabber

Sasquatch said:


> Ah, but this is your country too. Hence, making you stupid. Didn't think you'd come up against a smart bipedal humanoid did you!


I was using the royal you to refer to all who apply.


----------



## Sasquatch

BlackJackStabber said:


> I was using the royal you to refer to all who apply.


Understood, but you are just as at fault as the rest of us correct? So making a statement like that is kind of moot.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman

I'm gonna give you some good advice gang boy ....... hit the road before this site bitch slaps ya and makes "you go away".


----------



## SittingElf

The only "rust" you would encounter here with your gang would be the weathered metal spikes that your decapitated heads would rest on as a warning to OTHER idiot freeloaders to go somewhere else. The rest of your body will make fine compost for my self-sufficient garden.

If you think that ex-military all just sit on their butts once they leave the services, you are in for a HUGE and very FATAL surprise. You will also find that vets will not hesitate to shoot....while others may stall while "thinking" through the possible repercussions of actually killing someone. Not an issue with vets...I guarantee.


----------



## Smitty901

BlackJackStabber said:


> I searched around but I couldn't find any articles or anything else about joining or starting a gang yourself in a SHTF scenario. But why not? It seems like if you are part of a well armed gang it would be a simple matter to gain resources, just take it from someone else.


 Some seem to think that. Good luck it won't work that way out side the city.


----------



## Operator6

You live in Oakland bro ? 

Just say'n


----------



## T-Man 1066

Go ahead and join the gang. You are likely already dependent on others for everything anyways.
Get out of your parents basement, and get outside. Sunlight might clear your mind up to see that your plan to harm and take from others is not welcome here.
Have a nice life


----------



## Targetshooter

BlackJackStabber said:


> No, I am talking about smaller scale gangs. Like maybe around twenty people or more.


It looks like to me you are barking up the wrong tree , If you are " gang minded " you are in the wrong place , we are not a gang . We are a "group" of " people " that are prepping for a reason . Just some info for you " a gang would not get closer then 50 yards from me " and they sure as hell wouldn't walk away .


----------



## Smitty901

Targetshooter said:


> It looks like to me you are barking up the wrong tree , If you are " gang minded " you are in the wrong place , we are not a gang . We are a "group" of " people " that are prepping for a reason . Just some info for you " a gang would not get closer then 50 yards from me " and they sure as hell wouldn't walk away .


 50 yards what did I tell you about hand guns. grad the longer one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Sounds easy, doesn't it? No need to prep; no need to do all that learnin'; just creep up on someone, kill them while they are looking the other way, and then steal their stuff.
> 
> How long do you think being cowardly and lazy will carry the day? You'll run out of the easy targets. Then, what do you plan on doing?
> 
> Your murderous, thieving thinking will lead to to a group of former soldiers who took the time to learn gardening. Then, you and you friends will be planted.
> 
> You're better off developing ethics and morals while developing skills of self sustenance while prepping and building a group of preppers.


Old proverb: It is better to be a warrior who gardens, than a gardener in a war.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Here are the issues with being a gang that uses force or threat of force to TAKE supplies

1. Some people will resist and fight back so your gang will get smaller and smaller and smaller- 
2. All the time and planning you did to prepare to be a scum bag murdering bushwacker could be better spent learning to prep and putting away supplies
3. Having your head mounted on a slippy pike is not a good look

4. welfare cheats and food stamp queens are the modern version of what you are talking about... are you currently unemployed and sucking off the government?? if not I recommend you learn the basic skills of stealing from the government before you start trying to take on those that are willing to defend their loved ones

I realize you are a troll of the lowest order..but I write this for others that might think having a gun and ammo means they do not need food and water.


----------



## dsdmmat

I think the young lad is onto something. I think he should make all his plans to become his dream. That way he can stock up on arms and weapons to raid properties. Please be sure to use common calibers most on this site are preferable to .223/5.56, .308/7.62x51, 9mm and .45 ACP. Don't worry about any training, it would be a waste of time since everyone you are going after is rusty. 


What type of service do you prefer? Christian, Muslim or just thrown into the pen with the pigs and forgotten?


----------



## 6811

advantages of joining a gang.... You don't have to prep, just take other people's food.

Disadvantages.... When the unprepared people's food had already been taken by gangs, the only people to rob are the prepared which will get you shot and killed. Most prepper prepare for marauders and won't show mercy on them. Ex military who preps will not allow his skills to rust away. You will live as long as there are unprepared to rob. Once they are gone, you will die right after them.


----------



## Illini Warrior

why are you guys entertaining some troll?

remember the troll on DoomsDay Preppers that wanted his 15 minutes of TV show fame - he had his raider gang formed and was ready to pillage the countryside ....

instead he got arrested a few days after the show for outstanding warrants and parole violations - this OP is another one from that genius pool ....


----------



## inceptor

He's a troll

:bs:


----------



## admin

Run, little mouse. Run as fast as you can!

*RUN!*


----------



## Smitty901

I know the Op is nuts. However I wonder if those that think like that ever consider the real world.
Gangs only get away with what they do because of the PC way of thinking and the DA's hands off way of LE. They do not mess with people like some of us that will not stand for it or back down. While they spray and hope to hit, we hit what we shoot at. We will also not think twice about not only shooting the loud month in front but every darn one of them.
Fact they must consider , come out of your city to our world, you will not get far. You will stand out, it will be clear you don't belong here. The rules are different out here.
To be clear if you are a threat to us only our lives madder yours does not.


----------



## tango

Illlini,
Yeah that guy was a fat slob who probably couldn't walk 2 blocks.
Hey, this may be that guy--- still livin the dream--


----------



## Coastie dad

I am Blackjack.

Fear me. For I will come stealthily creeping in the night, bringing fear, chaos, and death....


----------



## admin

Poor little mouse didn't stand a chance in this group. :vs_whistle:

The mouse isn't even wiggling anymore.

Either bury or grill it. The choice is yours, but he won't continue to troll here.


----------



## azrancher

I've united the Bloods and the Crypts into my Gang, we're called the Pussyfoot Possie.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42

OMG! We have a new term, "Banished" to add to "no longer present".

I wonder what my classification will be, "no longer relevant"?

Cricket, you took away our toy.


----------



## admin

The banished term was in honor of our most recent podcast.

@SOCOM42 you ain't going anywhere. You are stuck here with us.


----------



## Illini Warrior

tango said:


> Illlini,
> Yeah that guy was a fat slob who probably couldn't walk 2 blocks.
> Hey, this may be that guy--- still livin the dream--


I was hoping for a first for the program - I think he was idiot that was ready to preform a caesarian section on his pregnant wife - now that's TV ....


----------



## Denton

@Cricket - Did you take our newest friend out to the field and tell him to look at the flowers?


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> @Cricket - Did you take our newest friend out to the field and tell him to look at the flowers?


It was a short walk. :devil:


----------



## 6811

Awww, gangboy just got here and he is a gonner already. Actually I think he lasted longer here than he would if the SHTF. Some sniper is gonna cap his dumb ass doing his gang crap.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> @Cricket - Did you take our newest friend out to the field and tell him to look at the flowers?


Yeah, and in the head so they don't come back in a different form.


----------



## Auntie

Darn internet is off and on for the last 48 or so hours. I miss all the fun :vs_cry:


----------



## preponadime

Auntie said:


> Darn internet is off and on for the last 48 or so hours. I miss all the fun :vs_cry:


You didn't miss anything just some maggot moron who wanted to be king


----------



## Sasquatch

(Sasquatch pops open another beer, leans back and thinks to himself)

Nine pages huh?


----------



## Jackangus

Is this Blackjackstabber for real?
How old is this weirdo? he must be a teenager to be talking the crap he's talking.
What a pure scumbag.


----------



## SOCOM42

Jackangus said:


> Is this Blackjackstabber for real?
> How old is this weirdo? he must be a teenager to be talking the crap he's talking.
> What a pure scumbag.


If he is for real, not just a teeny troll, he will be one of the first to get 10x'd.

Could be the bug reincarnate, Denton? IPID?


----------



## mickbear

BlackJackStabber said:


> While the ex-soldiers skills will rust from inactivity gang skills with just be constantly polished by experience. Gangs would also be better armed and have more members.
> 
> Anyways for self-sustenance why not just extort farming and such communities after disarming them and forcing them to work? History have shown time and time again groups, or countries, that take slaves grow a lot more powerful and a lot faster then groups or countries that don't.


 are you serious? when was the last time you brought your pansy as$ out to the country side and tried forcing something on a farmer or his family?. in case you havn't noticed , gangs are a city thing. the reason is because they know the folks out in the country dont give a tinkers damn about them and their silly coward crap. We are for real boy, we bust our butts every day. we work damn hard for everything we have ,death is nothing to most of us. my neighbor has a Diary farm, candy as$ gang boys could'nt work a single day with that man and he's 65 years old . you get all your little gang boys and come on out here, we'd love to talk to ya'll.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Ladies and gentlemen, the original poster has left the building.
Permanently.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the original poster has left the building.
> Permanently.


aw, another troll toy gone.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Awwww, I wanted to call him a richard.


----------



## tombaxter

BlackJackStabber said:


> I searched around but I couldn't find any articles or anything else about joining or starting a gang yourself in a SHTF scenario. But why not?


Well basically because gang members are expendable, it's only the gang leader, a psychopath usually, and perhaps a close friend or 2 that do well and are protected. Join a gang and you'll be given all the dangerous work, you'll be out front, the first to get a bullet in the head. But hey, don't let that stop you. "Live hard and die young"


----------



## bigwheel

You sound sorta like one of my dear pals. He started out saying he was a Leninist..now he has deciided he if a Leftists. He said Lenin would have solved our crime problem by cutting the gonads off all the cute little male black chillins at birth taking the cod sack pizzle and all. Now he has decided it should be part of the graduation ceremony from prison. He gets conflicted on which parts need to be removed. 
Communists are not rational...they say blah blah blah.


----------



## charito

BlackJackStabber said:


> I searched around but I couldn't find any articles or anything else about joining or starting a gang yourself in a SHTF scenario. But why not? It seems like if you are part of a well armed gang it would be a simple matter to gain resources, just take it from someone else.


Depends on the kind of gang you join with. The "values" of the gang reflects its members. 
If they have no respect for life, you might find yourself exploited, and quite expendable.

Just imagine the kind of people who forms those kind of gangs - to say that they would be like inmates in a maximum security prison, will be an understatement, because there wouldn't be any law to keep them in check.

Stress will be high, and you're likely to be always on your toes, and walking on eggshells.
Power struggle among members is most likely to be ever present. Pressure to choose sides in that scenario is inevitable.

Personal security could be short-lived, or just an illusion. Life is most likely to be short-lived.


----------



## SittingElf

This thread is still going??? Wow!

On the other hand.... I miss Will2! :devil:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

How long do I have to be a member here before I see some other tweeny mouth breathers who want to join gangs, shoot EMPs, buy silencers and body armor and raid Fort Knox?


----------



## SittingElf

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> How long do I have to be a member here before I see some other tweeny mouth breathers who want to join gangs, shoot EMPs, buy silencers and body armor and raid Fort Knox?


You'll see them regularly, when they can tear themselves away from the 1st Shooter computer games long enough to pen silly memes on sites like this!

Don't you know! SHTF is gonna be just like the games!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

SittingElf said:


> You'll see them regularly, when they can tear themselves away from the 1st Shooter computer games long enough to pen silly memes on sites like this!
> 
> Don't you know! SHTF is gonna be just like the games!


Yeah for sure, you'll be invulnerable, resistant to weather patterns, never get sick, have access to cool stuff and kill everything with one hit...oh! and rocket launchers!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> How long do I have to be a member here before I see some other tweeny mouth breathers who want to join gangs, shoot EMPs, buy silencers and body armor and raid Fort Knox?


Ohh, it is a regular occurrence here.

Some of our members like to toy with them, and that gives the rest of us a chuckle now and again. As long as they don't cross the line and force Denton and I to put on our Army Basic Training Drill Sergeant hats. (We don't particularly like to do that)


----------



## admin

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ohh, it is a regular occurrence here.
> 
> Some of our members like to toy with them, and that gives the rest of us a chuckle now and again. As long as they don't cross the line and force Denton and I to put on our Army Basic Training Drill Sergeant hats. (We don't particularly like to do that)


I still think of a cat playing with her prey every time. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yeah for sure, you'll be invulnerable, resistant to weather patterns, never get sick, have access to cool stuff and kill everything with one hit...oh! and rocket launchers!


You forgot the do-overs.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

inceptor said:


> You forgot the do-overs.


It's on TV/in a video game so it MUST be true. I thought everyone could be a Jason Bourne?


----------



## inceptor

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> It's on TV/in a video game so it MUST be true. I thought everyone could be a Jason Bourne?


You mean we can't???? :vs_shocked:

:vs_mad:


----------



## BrianDelaney




----------



## 8301

Darn you guys for banning BlackJackStabber before I had a chance to play with him.


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> Darn you guys for banning BlackJackStabber before I had a chance to play with him.


I sent Cricket my on line schedule since she has historically closed threads before I was able to shed some very thoughtful light on the situation. I am hopeful that she will allow me 45 minutes prior to utilizing that itchy trigger finger of hers.


----------



## wnlee04

for some reason you don't get it for one if your only skill is stealing and robbing people and so is your gang only a matter of time till they take what you have most people that are prepping and getting ready we are all also getting ready for people just like you that only cares about you and not really your family but you will see when it goes down what you should of been thinking about in stead of what you are


----------



## MisterMills357

BlackJackStabber said:


> I searched around but I couldn't find any articles or anything else about joining or starting a gang yourself in a SHTF scenario. But why not? It seems like if you are part of a well armed gang it would be a simple matter to gain resources, just take it from someone else.


When you encounter someone with a clip fed rifle(AR15, Min14, M1 Carbine, etc), do you think that they will be a pushover?
You may die right there, or be severely wounded, and your gang will kill you, or abandon you. You are trusting a pack of wolves and you will pay the price.

Anytime that the gang thinks that you have outlived your usefulness, you are finished.

PS: I am a former paratrooper, and I fight like a Doberman does. Any gang that comes after me, will be dealt with.


----------



## admin

With the OP no longer here, I think we have said all we need to say on this topic. 

I am pretty sure that cat went ahead and finished of the poor little mouse.

Let's go ahead and move on now. :tango_face_smile:


----------

